# Opinions on Bit Designs



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

So I'm hoping to purchase a new bit for my TB to show in, and I know the style I want, but am having trouble deciding on a pattern.

These are the ones I like:




























These ones I like the shanks but not the mouthpiece itself:










This is my favourite - but I despise the ported mouth XD:









Any opinions on the designs of the shanks themselves? Is there a design you've seen that you like better?

just fishing for ideas right now more than anything.


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

I prefer the dots


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you having a bit custom made? Where from?


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to find someone who does custom, but right now I'm more scouring ebay. 

I'm trying to find something that will last, but that also will be functional and - my own vanity here - pretty.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Start with finding the mouthpiece you need, then worry about shank design. For a show bit, I like the third one the best. The guns, while "cool," are tacky for the show ring.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

This is what I ride in now:










I want something similar to this... but flashier. And the reason I was liking the pistols is because my headstall has pistol conchos on it... but I'm not even sure I'll use my current headstall for show next year - might just buy a whole new set 

My musts are it must be a snaffle. And - because I'm paranoid about it pinching his mouth at the joints - it must have no hinges attaching to the shanks. 

As it is, I'm leaning towards the S-style shank and the hearts.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You realize the bit you posted is not a snaffle, correct? None of them are. I think you just mean you want a single-jointed bit. What discipline will you be showing in?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have this bit and really like it for well-broke geldings:










The three-piece dogbone mouth is generally better than the two-piece mouth. The one I posted is an off-brand for $40; here's the one I have: Weaver Leather, LLCThree-Piece Snaffle Bit with 5" Sweet Iron Mouth with Copper Roller and Inlay&


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

i wish us english riders had bits like that! they are so cool looking!


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Yeah, single jointed... that's what I meant. I stink at technical terms for bits 

We just do local fun shows. The classes we've done in the past are command - which is basically like simon says - and we've done barrels for the fun of it... didn't even get out of the canter and trotted the barrels. 

I hope to be able to compete in Trail next year as well as Western Pleasure, but like I said, it's mostly just for fun.

I've been wondering about the dogbone bits, but I don't know if he'd go well in it... Even when we were using the D-ring for training I never used anything accept the single jointed bits. Be something to try out I think.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Metalab Antique Transition Show Bit - Antique - 5 1/8" Specialty and Other Bits Western HorseLoverZ.com

I've always loved the shank on this one. If it came in the mouthpiece I use, I'd have one, but it doesn't unfortunatly. :-( I keep looking to see if there's anything similar, but haven't found it yet.

Check out Horseloverz. They have tons of nice show bits for a good price, as well as several mouthpiece options. I personally go to a dogbone as first choice. If the horse doesn't like that, then I'll try some different ones.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here you go, DejaVu:









The Tack House USA Stran Smith Dog Bone Bit with Copper Roller









Sackett Ridge Saddlery, western show bits for Arabians, Morgans,NSH, Appys, paints, quarter horses.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The one with the hearts is a Tiejen, not sure if it's an original or from the moulds bought later from Carl Tiejen. One way to tell it is to look on the inside of the shanks, upper & it's stamped. These bits sell upwards of $200, more of a collector's bit than a working item.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> The one with the hearts is a Tiejen, not sure if it's an original or from the moulds bought later from Carl Tiejen. One way to tell it is to look on the inside of the shanks, upper & it's stamped. These bits sell upwards of $200, more of a collector's bit than a working item.


I think your thinking of Al Tietjen. That bit pictured is a knock-off, you can tell where the mouthpiece connects to the cheek. And I am pretty sure his bits didn't come with that mouthpiece. Ernie Marsh is the one who has his molds and you can not buy one of Ernie's bits for under $2000.And since Al died the price has gone up...especially on the silver inlaid since he didn't make a whole lot of them. His were mostly the stainless.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks Bubba!!! I think I'll be adding a new bit to the collection.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I think your thinking of Al Tietjen. That bit pictured is a knock-off, you can tell where the mouthpiece connects to the cheek. And I am pretty sure his bits didn't come with that mouthpiece. Ernie Marsh is the one who has his molds and you can not buy one of Ernie's bits for under $2000.And since Al died the price has gone up...especially on the silver inlaid since he didn't make a whole lot of them. His were mostly the stainless.


 Yep, just noticed it's a jointed mouthpiece. I have an original, Tietjen, yes, duh. I have the original, is a spade bit. It's a silver one as well, I acquired it years ago quite cleverly. Been tucked away ever since.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

$2000, you sure??? I sure hope so, last time I enquired, it was the people who bought his moulds, & they said it was worth $200.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Yep, just noticed it's a jointed mouthpiece. I have an original, Tietjen, yes, duh. I have the original, is a spade bit. It's a silver one as well, I acquired it years ago quite cleverly. Been tucked away ever since.



Lucky Girl!!! Hold on to it....oh wait how much will you take for it? LOL

In your spare time some day, I would love to a picture of it....


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Make me an offer. I knew it was gonna be worth some bucks when the original bitmaker passed...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> $2000, you sure??? I sure hope so, last time I enquired, it was the people who bought his moulds, & they said it was worth $200.


I mean a Tietjen, yes, is around $200. But Ernie Marsh bought his molds and Ernie's bits go for that much. But his are silver not the stainless. Hold on I will find a link and post it...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Make me an offer. I knew it was gonna be worth some bucks when the original bitmaker passed...


Send me some pics!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It was Ernie or whoever was working for him that offered me $200 for the bit I have. That was about 5 years ago.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I will post a pic of it when I get home, I am work.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ok, I stand corrected, for Ernies silver bits, of his design are about $2000.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I want a nice bit. 
Best thing I have is a custom Myler the brothers made for their own personal use and then sold to me....but that's not all that exciting. 

A few years ago I saw an old spade bit at a trade show for sale for something like $150 or so....but I didn't know whether that was a good price or if it was a mass-produced cheapy, so I didn't get it. Neat, though. Cheeks were an Aztec or Indian woman.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

To be honest with you, I never rode in the spade bit. I polished it up & store with the family silver in a velvet case, lol! My daughter sometimes takes it out & looks at it when we use the silverware. Best western bit I have found, many horses I ride/have ridden work/worked very well in is a Robart pinchless bit. I like their reiner. Don't seem to be that common, but I found 2 here locally and other's have ordered them in. Haven't seen anyone mention them on this forum.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> To be honest with you, I never rode in the spade bit. I polished it up & store with the family silver in a velvet case, lol! My daughter sometimes takes it out & looks at it when we use the silverware. Best western bit I have found, many horses I ride/have ridden work/worked very well in is a Robart pinchless bit. I like their reiner. Don't seem to be that common, but I found 2 here locally and other's have ordered them in. Haven't seen anyone mention them on this forum.


Robart? I have never heard of him/them? What's the history?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Here's the link

https://www.pinchlessbits.com/index...category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> I want a nice bit.
> Best thing I have is a custom Myler the brothers made for their own personal use and then sold to me....but that's not all that exciting.
> 
> A few years ago I saw an old spade bit at a trade show for sale for something like $150 or so....but I didn't know whether that was a good price or if it was a mass-produced cheapy, so I didn't get it. Neat, though. Cheeks were an Aztec or Indian woman.


Bits are kinda like saddles, you really have to pick and choose and there is always knock-offs. I find some stuff on Ebay but mostly we trade with guys we know with the same caliber of stuff. If have a cheekpiece and/or mouthpiece in mind I can either keep an eye out or let you know what would be worth your money.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

waresbear said:


> Here's the link
> 
> https://www.pinchlessbits.com/index...category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=53



Never heard of him, but his bits are almost identical to Greg Darnell's but about half the price!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They have worked out well my horses & a few others around here. Local feedstore got a few in about 10 years ago. My daughter bought one, I borrowed it, my horse liked it, so I had to go buy one. Someone else saw it, feedstore had to order more. I had to buy another for my everyday riding as I had taking apart show tack to use for everyday gear...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool! thanks for the info, like you said , great for everyday bits.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Jacking thread now, but I was snagging some other photos from my PB account and came across this, so thought I'd post it since I was just talking about them.

My custom Myler--great little bit. The Mylers were using it on their colts.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

In a way, kinda shaped similar to the Robarts. Does the port swivel in the center?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bubba, I love those square ports! They are great bits...very versatile...


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The flat port stays in place but either side rotates. But I guess it's still not all that different.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I really like that Myler.. People are so mixed about them, but I really like their 2-3 level bits. Great shape to them.


----------

